# manistee/ludington picture heavy



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

pictures of hamlin lake, ludington lite house turkeys running away, lake michigan at the state park in ludington, and sand dunes at ludington state park. please enjoy the pictures. these were takin labor day week end wile up salmonfishing did not land a salmon hooked two lost two in five days fishing on the river asny ways enjoy the pics


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Yup, it sure is something to see I have to put up with it every week of the of the summer
I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks for thaat awesome sun set shot funny thing is we almost move up there about 10-15 yrs ago. would love to now went threw town there's no marines there any more looks like they all went out of bussiness?


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Man the pictures sure are nice from that side of Michigan, I spend a bunch of time on Huron side and while it's really nice, it just doesnt hold a candle to lake Michigan. Great shots, great place to visit.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

ya your right there could not have said that better about the west side of the state. good fishing good hunting and great sites to see. btw thanks


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Are you saying you couldn't find any marinas? There are a few in town.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

cireofmi said:


> Are you saying you couldn't find any marinas? There are a few in town.


 
there are a few but not 15-20 marinas/ boat stores any more ya my brother is the carlina classic at the city marina in ludington. ya i should have said boat delaers/ sales. there use to be 15 -20 of them along the main drag. now theres what 4 or 5 of them.


----------



## Time_Will_Tell (Apr 5, 2009)

West side is a great place to be were i plan on moveing one of these days i hope. I have a little bit of property smack in the middle of ludville, mainstee (Scottville) i can be to each town in 20 mins as far as the carlina classic i seen a few there this year one was right on the end of the dock and the other was right nexed to it think its d or e dock lol just to the east of the fish cleaning station and such


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

yep that him and his neighbor they got a pair of carlina's.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

She can get real moody too!!!


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

October 15, 2011 @ 11:00 AM


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

man lake mich looks ruff . my brother would say it no problem we can still go out if you want :yikes:


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey rat: Tell your BIL that I saw one wave that was almost as tall as the lighthouse. Then see if he still wants to go out. The storm surge was so high you could have almost driven a boat over the pier without hitting concrete.:lol:


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

fathom this said:


> Hey rat: Tell your BIL that I saw one wave that was almost as tall as the lighthouse. Then see if he still wants to go out. The storm surge was so high you could have almost driven a boat over the pier without hitting concrete.:lol:


 
most likely funny thing is he tries gettting us to say it so he can get out of looking like a wimp.


----------

